# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Προγραμμα ........ευρεσης  βλαβων για επισκευες

## s12original

Ψαχνω για καποιο προγραμμα τεχνικης υποστηριξης για αναλυση βλαβων σε συσκευες με ηλεκτρονικα πχ. Tv , vcr , dvd  κτλ.
Ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι υπαρχει κατι (αλλα δεν ηταν σιγουρος για το ονομα του προγραμματος) που σε καθοδηηγει βημα-βημα και μαλιστα ειναι γραμμενο απο εναν Ελληνα καθηγητη . Παρακαλω αν καποιος γνωριζει κατι ας μας δωσει τα φωτα του .

----------


## s12original

Μετα απο μια ερευνα βρικα αυτο      http://www.euras.com/greek/ 
Αν καποιος το εχει δοκιμασει ας μας πει εντυπωσεις

----------


## east electronics

ναι ναι ναι βεβαια .... μπορεις να δοκιμασεις και τα παρακατω 
www.fast-food-electronics.gr  η το  www.tzamba-magas.gr 

χε χε χε !!!!!!!!! να με συγχωρεις για το καλαμπουρι αλλα νομιζω οτι αυτο που ζητας δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει πουθενα 

θεωρητικες προοσεγγισεις πρπει να υπαρχουν απο διαφορους αλλα στην πραξη μονο η εμπειρια μετραει ...δλδ χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια απο επαγγελματια με προθεση για να αρχισεις απο καπου και μετα ισχυει ο βασικοτεορς κανονας των ηλετρονικων "ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΨΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ"

απο την αλλη περιμενεις να υπαρχει σε καποιο βιβλιο γνωση συγκεντρωμενη και updated  για tv και vcr και dvd  ???? δεν παιζει ετσι το πραγμα ......

πρεπει να στησεις ποπο για να μαθεις....δυστυχως με τον δυσκολο τροπο ......ευκολος δεν υπαρχει

----------


## s12original

Φιλε sakis 
Δεν διαφωνω σε οσα λες αλλα......... το προγραμμα υπαρχει . Δεν θα μαθει κανενας απο αυτο , αλλα σιγουρα ειναι ενα πολυ μεγαλο βοηθημα . Το θεμα ειναι που θα το βρουμε και οχι το πως θα μαθουμε να κανουμε επισκευες .

----------


## east electronics

το προγραμα ???? πιο προγραμα το ευρας ????? γιατι αν μιλαμε για αυτο .....απευθυνεται μονο σε αδειουχους ηλεκτρονικους .....αν βρεις κανα τετοιο εγω που ειμαι και επαγγελαμτιας πολυ θα ηθελα να το δω .....

παντως απο φιλο που το αγορασε το ευρας δεν ειναι και ασχημο αλλα ανδεν εχεις ενα βασικο υποβαθρο σου ειναι και τελειως αχρηστο εως ακατανοητο

----------


## Thanos10

Sakis που εισαι ρε φιλε.

----------


## east electronics

thanos my men !!!! ΕΔΩ ΦΙΛΕ !!!!  καθε μερα εδω και τρεις βδομαδες αγγαρια μαγειρια και πι**πα κο**λο εμπλοκη μεχρι να τελειωσει η μετακομιση !!!!! 

κατα τα αλλα στον ελευθερο χρονο μου ανζητω και εγω προγραματα σαν τον φιλο s12original ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ  κανουμε και κανα καλαμπουρι να περασει η ωρα !!!!

----------


## jimk

saki σε παω τα λες πολυ χυμα!!! :Biggrin:  :Tongue2:  :Lol:

----------


## east electronics

> saki σε παω τα λες πολυ χυμα!!!


 
 διατυπωσει την αποψη οτι ειναι καλυτερα για ολα τα "παιδια" του φορουμ ("παιδια" εννοω καλοπροαιρετα ολα τα παιδια που ξεκινανε τωρα να ασχολουνται με τα ηλεκτρονικα σαν χομπιστες η σαν φοιτητες ) 

μαλλον ειναι καλυτερα να τα "ακουσουν" τωρα απο μενα εστω και σε "σκληρη γλωσσα" παρα να τα βρουν αργοτερα μπροστα τους  και βρεθουν επαγγελματιες μεν αλλα αδιαβαστοι δε ....

Μεσα στο φορουμ οτι και να πουμε μενει εδω .....εγω τα γραφω με το δικο μου στυλ ( πληρωσα και ενα μηνα στο αλκατραζ για αυτο ) αλλα απο την αλλη ισως οσοι διαβαζουν να βρουν κατι χρησιμο σε αυτα ....

τα ηλεκτρονικα ειναι ενας υπεροχος κοσμος για μενα τα audia  για αλλους αλλα .... Η αληθεια ειναι οτι τιποτα δεν προκειται να σου δωθει τζαμπα ....πρπει να κουραστεις, να ψαχτεις, να καψεις , για να μαθεις .....και ολα αυτα μετα απο σκληρη δουλεια και φιλοτιμο ...... μονο αυτα μπορουν να κανουν ενα καλο επαγγελματια

----------


## lynx

> ο βασικοτεορς κανονας των ηλετρονικων "ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΨΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ"


προσυπογραφω... 
δεν ξερω βεβαια αν ειναι απο τους βασικοτερους... ομως συγουρα ειναι γεγονος.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΕΙΑ  ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΜΕΤΟ  SAKIS 'ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΨΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙΣ'   ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ  EURAS  TO EXΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ   ΣΤΟ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΜΟΥ   ΣΕ  ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ    ΑΛΛΑ..........     ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ  ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ  ΑΡΚΕΤΑ   ΣΕ   ΒΛΑΒΕΣ   TV   LCD,PLASMA  ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ  ΤΗΝ ΤΙΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ  ΝΑ ΚΟΣΤΙΖΕΙ ΦΕΤΟΣ   ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 500ΕΥΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ  ΓΙΑ  ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ

----------


## leosedf

Μονο για επαγγελματίες?? Υποτίθεται αν πληρώνεις παίρνεις.

-------------εντιτ---------------

Α ναι τώρα το είδα επαγγελματικό ΑΦΜ.

----------


## east electronics

δεν ειναι οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις.....αρχικα δεν πωλειται αν δεν εισαι αδειουχος ηλεκτρονικος

----------


## PCMan

Εγώ ρε παιδιά καίω αλλά δεν βλέπω να γίνεται δουλεια. Τι παέι στραβά?

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## s12original

Εγω εκανα μια ερωτηση για ενα προγραμμα που μπορει να βοηθησει με την αναλυση βλαβων . Ακομα ζητησα τη γνωμη σας για το EURAS . Μεχρι στιγμης μονο ενας εχει πει τη γνωμη του και τον ευχαριστω . Ολοι οι αλλοι λενε το ......μακρυ τους και το κοντο τους . Οποιος δεν θελει  ή  δεν μπορει να βοηθησει τοτε παρακαλω ας μην βγαινει OFF TOPIC .

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ  ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ  ΓΙΑ  ΤΟ   EURAS  ΘΑ  ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΗΣΕΙΣ   ΣΤΗΝ  ASWO   2310531111  KAI  ΘΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ  ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΑΝΕ  ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΙΔΙΩΤΕΣ  ΚΑΛΟ ΣΑΒΑΤΟΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ

----------


## georgees

χμ.!!!!
ψψψψψψψψψψψψψ???????????????????????????? :Blush:  :Blushing:  :Wub:  :Wub:  :Rolleyes:  :Wink:

----------


## east electronics

> Εγω εκανα μια ερωτηση για ενα προγραμμα που μπορει να βοηθησει με την αναλυση βλαβων . Ακομα ζητησα τη γνωμη σας για το EURAS . Μεχρι στιγμης μονο ενας εχει πει τη γνωμη του και τον ευχαριστω . Ολοι οι αλλοι λενε το ......μακρυ τους και το κοντο τους . Οποιος δεν θελει ή δεν μπορει να βοηθησει τοτε παρακαλω ας μην βγαινει OFF TOPIC .


]


η αληθεια ...... κατα την αποψη σου μπορει να ειναι καποιου αλλου το μακρυ και το κοντο  :Tongue2: 

θα πορευτεις ....θα δεις ....θα αποφασισεις..... και καποια στιγμη θα μας ενημερωσεις ....

----------

